# From Toronto !



## Brian Johns (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello folks,

As announced earlier, I've relocated to Toronto and the move went just fine. There are a lot of transitional matters that I need to take care of with regard to adjusting to life in Ontario (such as car plates, drivers' license etc) but I'm tackling things one thing at a time.

I hope to be able to start up the Modern Arnis training group sometime this week or next week and go from there !!

Just wanted to drop a line !!

Regards,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Brian

Glad to hear that the move went well and you will be starting up a training group soon.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2007)

Happy your move went well.

Let us know when you get that new group opened up

Best of luck


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad to hear all is going well.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 26, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> As announced earlier, I've relocated to Toronto and the move went just fine. There are a lot of transitional matters that I need to take care of with regard to adjusting to life in Ontario (such as car plates, drivers' license etc) but I'm tackling things one thing at a time.
> 
> ...



Brian,

It was good to see you this last weekend. I am glad things are going well for you.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to T.O. !


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 3, 2007)

Brian:

Hope you are getting settled in.  Any chance you will be making back to Columbus any time?

Brian Jones


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the well wishes. Am slowly getting settled into the area and getting "canadianized" as my wife's family would say.  I've accomplished a lot in the three weeks that I've been here, including starting a training group up here, which has a grand total of 2 (not including me). Gotta start somewhere, eh ? 

Gordon, nice to meet you on here ! Maybe we can meet in person soon ?

Brian Jones, I hope to come back to Columbus for visits and when I do, I'll let you know. Not sure when the next time I'm coming back to the area. 

In the meantime, Happy 4th of July to all of you !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2007)

Have a Happy 4th Brian.  When I get up your way I will
let you know and maybe we can do some training.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Have a Happy 4th Brian. When I get up your way I will
> let you know and maybe we can do some training.


 
Thanks for the 4th of July wishes, Brian. I appreciate it. Yeah, let me know when you get into the area. I live in the Oshawa area, NE of Toronto just off the 401. Will look forward to meeting you sometime !!

Take care,
Brian


----------

